# Mahindra 4500 will not start



## skdanser (Jun 22, 2021)

I am trying to help an elderly friend of mine who has a Mahindra 4500 4x4 tractor. It ran fine for several years and then a few days ago it would not start. We have checked the obvious things like battery, starter and made sure it is not in gear. When the key is turned, the starter attempts to turn but it seems as if the motor is binding on something. It will not crank over and when the key is released, the starter seems to "relax" is the only way I can describe it. I know a little about mechanical things and if I were to guess at the problem I would say that the transmission is in gear instead of being in neutral or that there is a tooth broken off from either the starter pinion gear or the flywheel and it is stuck in the gear mesh. We have tried a new battery and even a 2000 amp NOCO booster and nothing will get the engine to turn over. Any ideas?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Pull the starter, sounds like the Bendix is stuck. Personally, I don't think much of the Li-Ion booster packs.


----------



## skdanser (Jun 22, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Pull the starter, sounds like the Bendix is stuck. Personally, I don't think much of the Li-Ion booster packs.


Ok I will tell him. Thank you!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Whilst you have the starter out, check that the engine is free to turn by prying on the flywheel teeth


----------

